# Indagine



## Nefertiti (29 Gennaio 2017)

Eh si naturalmente riferita al galletto!! Secondo voi uno che tutte le mattine viene in palestra  che lavoro può fare??? Sicuramente non ha turni!  Ogni tot di mesi parte x 2 settimane circa :-/


----------



## void (29 Gennaio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Eh si naturalmente riferita al galletto!! Secondo voi uno che tutte le mattine viene in palestra  che lavoro può fare??? Sicuramente non ha turni!  Ogni tot di mesi parte x 2 settimane circa :-/


Mah, sarà in pensione....(beato lui)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Eh si naturalmente riferita al galletto!! Secondo voi uno che tutte le mattine viene in palestra  che lavoro può fare??? Sicuramente non ha turni!  Ogni tot di mesi parte x 2 settimane circa :-/


Ma sei sicura che lavori?  
Ci devo pensare un lavoro pomeridiano o serale ...quale?


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che lavori?
> Ci devo pensare un lavoro pomeridiano o serale ...quale?


Fattorino per il cartello di Medellin


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fattorino per il cartello di Medellin


Ellapeppa...pornostar?  Come la vedi?


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ellapeppa...pornostar?  Come la vedi?


No,intendevo quelli che vanno in colombia,si riempiono l'intestino di ovuli,di coca,e tornano per fare la consegna qui.Fanno un viaggio ogni anno per non insospettire le autorità,stanno via un paio di settimane per dargli una parvenza di vacanza e tornano....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,intendevo quelli che vanno in colombia,si riempiono l'intestino di ovuli,di coca,e tornano per fare la consegna qui.Fanno un viaggio ogni anno per non insospettire le autorità,stanno via un paio di settimane per dargli una parvenza di vacanza e tornano....


E nel resto dell'anno pornostar ...


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E nel resto dell'anno pornostar ...


E questo spiegherebbe perché costretto a fare il corriere della droga per sopravvivere.
Te lo immagini un film porno fatto solo di sguardi e ammiccamenti?
Un successone......


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Eh si naturalmente riferita al galletto!! Secondo voi uno che tutte le mattine viene in palestra  che lavoro può fare??? Sicuramente non ha turni!  Ogni tot di mesi parte x 2 settimane circa :-/


1- lo statale
2- l'intellettuale di sinistra
3- l'imbarcato su di un cargo battente bandiera liberiana
4- il baby pensionato
5- il disoccupato storico
6. il falso cieco


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1- lo statale
> 2- l'intellettuale di sinistra
> 3- l'imbarcato su di un cargo battente bandiera liberiana
> 4- il baby pensionato
> ...


7.la pornostar
8.il corriere della droga


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> 7.la pornostar
> 8.il corriere della droga


la pornostar secondo la mattina lavora, a volte.   il corriere non starebbe fermo mesi e mesi.  poi tutto pol'esse


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la pornostar secondo la mattina lavora, a volte.   il corriere non starebbe fermo mesi e mesi.  poi tutto pol'esse


Mah,dipende,io quando lavoravo come pornostar,Rocco faceva il primo turno al mattino,io il pomeriggio,così trovavo le pornoattrici già stanche e si accontentavano di poco....
Hahaha,il corriere no,e Manuel Fantoni si?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E questo spiegherebbe perché costretto a fare il corriere della droga per sopravvivere.
> Te lo immagini un film porno fatto solo di sguardi e ammiccamenti?
> Un successone......


ma no trilo nei film che gira tromba  ( a comando) ma poi ne ha la nausea e quindi guarda nefy e seppur gli piace...gna fa...overdose di scopate :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1- lo statale
> 2- l'intellettuale di sinistra
> 3- l'imbarcato su di un cargo battente bandiera liberiana
> 4- il baby pensionato
> ...


Sul secondo ti meno ...anzi ingaggio incredibile hulk per menarti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ci sono tanti lavori sui turni.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Gennaio 2017)

Magari lavora in palestra 

Buscopann


----------



## void (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ha la mattina libera
Ogni tanto sparisce per 15 giorni

E' sicuramente un baby pensionato......altrimenti ha ragione Trilobita, è un corriere della droga


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Eh si naturalmente riferita al galletto!! Secondo voi uno che tutte le mattine viene in palestra  che lavoro può fare??? Sicuramente non ha turni!  Ogni tot di mesi parte x 2 settimane circa :-/


Il gigolò!

...sta in palestra, fa ingolosire le signore più interessanti, poi verifica la fattibilità e il grado di cedimento...se sono ben posizionate...track! non deve far altro che allungare la mano. 

Le due settimane saranno magari con qualche ricca e affezionata cliente...


----------



## trilobita (29 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il gigolò!
> 
> ...sta in palestra, fa ingolosire le signore più interessanti, poi verifica la fattibilità e il grado di cedimento...se sono ben posizionate...track! non deve far altro che allungare la mano.
> 
> Le due settimane saranno magari con qualche ricca e affezionata cliente...


Ipazia,gigolò sposato con figli quasi 50enne?
Guarda che le signore benestanti hanno ben altro target...


----------



## ipazia (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipazia,gigolò sposato con figli quasi 50enne?
> Guarda che le signore benestanti hanno ben altro target...


Mica che ci sono solo signore che cercano i giovincelli...o meglio..per certe signore in cerca, un 50enne è giovincello 

e in ogni caso anche i gigolò si scelgono i loro target! E il loro compenso


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Eh si naturalmente riferita al galletto!! Secondo voi uno che tutte le mattine viene in palestra  che lavoro può fare??? Sicuramente non ha turni!  Ogni tot di mesi parte x 2 settimane circa :-/


Io ne conoscevo uno che faceva la guardia giurata nei turni di notte. Smontava e veniva in palestra, dormiva al pomeriggio.


----------



## Piperita (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dalle mie parti il panificatore lavora la notte e poi il giorno riposa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Mio figlio lavora su turni. Più frequentemente di partenza verso mezzogiorno o le 14.


----------



## mistral (29 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E questo spiegherebbe perché costretto a fare il corriere della droga per sopravvivere.
> Te lo immagini un film porno fatto solo di sguardi e ammiccamenti?
> Un successone......


L'importante è che prima di girare scene gay/anal si ricordi di depositare gli ovuli


----------



## mistral (29 Gennaio 2017)

Farà i turni e ogni  tanto avrà le trasferte.Tipo un tecnico montatore ....esclusa Nefertiti


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Gennaio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il gigolò!
> 
> ...sta in palestra, fa ingolosire le signore più interessanti, poi verifica la fattibilità e il grado di cedimento...se sono ben posizionate...track! non deve far altro che allungare la mano.
> 
> Le due settimane saranno magari con qualche ricca e affezionata cliente...


Bisogna sapere la disponibilità economica di nef...........


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Farà i turni e ogni  tanto avrà le trasferte.Tipo un tecnico montatore ....esclusa Nefertiti


Che tremenda  :rotfl:


----------



## Woland (30 Gennaio 2017)

Il titolo del 3D di Nefertiti mi ha fatto venire in mente il capolavoro di Petri. Parafrasando si potrebbe dire: "Indagine su un cittadino che non si lascia sedurre".


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3D di Nefertiti mi ha fatto venire in mente il capolavoro di Petri. Parafrasando si potrebbe dire: "Indagine su un cittadino che non si lascia sedurre".


Ah ah sh ottima idea


----------



## trilobita (30 Gennaio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3D di Nefertiti mi ha fatto venire in mente il capolavoro di Petri. Parafrasando si potrebbe dire: "Indagine su un cittadino che non si lascia sedurre".


Ma non aldisopra di ogni sospetto...


----------



## ilnikko (30 Gennaio 2017)

Scusa, ma non puoi chiederlo a lui ? così ne approfitti anche per rompere il ghiaccio...tanto questo non si muove. Potrebbe fare il metronotte / guardia giurata. Gay...ovviamente


----------



## mistral (30 Gennaio 2017)

Certo che in un forum di cornuti,incaponirci a dare consigli per far diventare cornute  altre due persone è il colmo :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Eh si naturalmente riferita al galletto!! Secondo voi uno che tutte le mattine viene in palestra  che lavoro può fare??? Sicuramente non ha turni!  Ogni tot di mesi parte x 2 settimane circa :-/


Novità? Secondo me è un adone che ama essere ammirato e flirtare.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che in un forum di cornuti,incaponirci a dare consigli per far diventare cornute  altre due persone è il colmo :rotfl:


In effetti :rofl: 
Ma sai qui si curano entrambe le figure tradito e traditori


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che in un forum di cornuti,incaponirci a dare consigli per far diventare cornute  altre due persone è il colmo :rotfl:


Dare dei consigli a mo di cazzeggio mi fa pensare che la nef ci fa' poi se c'è non dico altro........


----------



## flower7700 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Aggiungo alla classifica:

Il mantenuto !! :mexican:


----------



## trilobita (30 Gennaio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Aggiungo alla classifica:
> 
> Il mantenuto !! :mexican:


L'admin.....


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che in un forum di cornuti,incaponirci a dare consigli per far diventare cornute  altre due persone è il colmo :rotfl:


veramente non è un forum di cornuti  è un forum sul tradimento a tutto tondo.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Gennaio 2017)

Magari è un ereditiero. Tipo Paris Hilton 

Buscopann


----------



## nina (30 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1- lo statale
> 2- l'intellettuale di sinistra
> 3- l'imbarcato su di un cargo battente bandiera liberiana
> 4- il baby pensionato
> ...


Sappi che mi è appena uscita la Seven Up dal naso per le risa e ho rischiato la morte.


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sappi che mi è appena uscita la Seven Up dal naso per le risa e ho rischiato la morte.


buona la Seven Up


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> buona la Seven Up


.
Pensavo preferissi l'aranciata amara
Ricordavo male


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Pensavo preferissi l'aranciata amara
> Ricordavo male


buona quella della san pellegrino


----------



## S1lentman (31 Gennaio 2017)

Medico 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (31 Gennaio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Eh si naturalmente riferita al galletto!! Secondo voi uno che tutte le mattine viene in palestra  che lavoro può fare??? Sicuramente non ha turni!  Ogni tot di mesi parte x 2 settimane circa :-/


Baby pensionato con la passione per Cuba.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Baby pensionato con la passione per Cuba.


Eh eh può essere


----------



## Piperita (1 Febbraio 2017)

Dopo che ci hai fatti scervellare spero tu abbia la bontà di informarti in giro e renderci partecipi della scoperta che farai...siamo molto curiosi, io di sicuro


----------



## Nefertiti (4 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dopo che ci hai fatti scervellare spero tu abbia la bontà di informarti in giro e renderci partecipi della scoperta che farai...siamo molto curiosi, io di sicuro


Certo cari!!!! E chi  vi abbandona piu'!!! Galletto o non  galletto!!!! Vi terrò informati sul finale di questa  commedia comica xche tale è diventata. ......


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Certo cari!!!! E chi  vi abbandona piu'!!! Galletto o non  galletto!!!! Vi terrò informati sul finale di questa  commedia comica xche tale è diventata. ......


Matrimonio bianco, galletto moscio: cambia manico.... si manda il pane a chi non ha denti bah


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Matrimonio bianco, galletto moscio: cambia manico.... si manda il pane a chi non ha denti bah


Tanto in palestra hai solo l'imbarazzo della scelta.
Attenzione a quelli con il calzino nascosto nei pantaloncini....


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tanto in palestra hai solo l'imbarazzo della scelta.
> Attenzione a quelli con il calzino nascosto nei pantaloncini....


Uno di questi è il galletto.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Matrimonio bianco, galletto moscio: cambia manico.... si manda il pane a chi non ha denti bah


:rotfl::rotfl:

che linguaccia!!

ma nefertiti ci sta pure provando a trovare un manico di ricambio...solo che ha trovato un altro manico da cambiare! 
Al prossimo giro magari sarà più fortunata! 

( @_Nefertiti_, sto scherzando...ma sono seria sul fatto che ti auguro fortuna per le tue ricerche )


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che linguaccia!!
> 
> ...


Un altro senza apostrofo.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un altro senza apostrofo.


usti 

grammarnazi!! 

ti ringrazio, non me ne ero accorta!!! correggo


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> usti
> 
> grammarnazi!!
> 
> ti ringrazio, non me ne ero accorta!!! correggo


Scherzo


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scherzo


Ma hai fatto bene invece!! Davvero. 

Leggo e rileggo i post, di solito. 
Appena arrivata ci perdevo ore...

Una vecchia utente faceva caso anche alle interlinee che mettevo, ed è vero. Mi piace che lo scritto sia ordinato e ben fatto. E' tempo mio che uso. E mi piace trarne soddisfazione anche nella parte estetica. 

E fra l'altro mi imbarazzo molto se becco, magari a distanza di giorni, errori, quindi se me li fan notare, correggo volentieri. 

"Grammanazi" è un modo di definirsi e definire, scherzandosi, che si usa in un altro forum che giro, dove l'oggetto è completamente altro dalla grammatica...ma proprio altro , però c'è il piacere di prendersi in giro e prendere in giro e nel contempo imparare uno dall'altro.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto bene invece!! Davvero.
> 
> Leggo e rileggo i post, di solito.
> Appena arrivata ci perdevo ore...
> ...


Un mio professore d'Italiano al primo istituto, dopo un tema in classe ( voto 1--), ha fatto fare una paginetta di un altro e una paginetta di un'altra.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Un mio professore d'Italiano al primo istituto, dopo un tema in classe ( voto 1--), ha fatto fare una paginetta di un altro e una paginetta di un'altra.


io avevo scritto 100 volte d'accordo. Che nel testo avevo scritto daccordo. 

Sono orrori grammaticali...di là ci si becca anche sui tempi dei verbi...un modo per giocare con la permalosità con se stessi di fronte all'errore sottolineato da altri! Io lo trovo simpatico. Molto. 

Non sono una grammarnazi dura e pura...ma ogni tanto mi diletto...specie verso quelli che mi stanno più simpatici e so dove andare a punzecchiarli per giochicchiare un po'!:carneval: (ovviamente tutto consensuale, eh..potere in mezzo, e spazio al gioco!! )


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io avevo scritto 100 volte d'accordo. Che nel testo avevo scritto daccordo.
> 
> Sono orrori grammaticali...di là ci si becca anche sui tempi dei verbi...un modo per giocare con la permalosità con se stessi di fronte all'errore sottolineato da altri! Io lo trovo simpatico. Molto.
> 
> Non sono una grammarnazi dura e pura...ma ogni tanto mi diletto...specie verso quelli che mi stanno più simpatici e so dove andare a punzecchiarli per giochicchiare un po'!:carneval: (ovviamente tutto consensuale, eh..potere in mezzo, e spazio al gioco!! )


 Ti invidio vorrei tanto poter scrivere come te o comete?


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti invidio vorrei tanto poter scrivere come te o comete?


:rotfl::rotfl:

comete è bellissimo!! :inlove:

...in fondo siamo tutti anche un po' polvere di stelle! (romanticamodon :carneval


----------



## Nefertiti (8 Febbraio 2017)

mi auguro non abbia la calza nelle mutande! Non tanto x me quanto x la moglie ahahahah che se lo deve tenere!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> mi auguro non abbia la calza nelle mutande! Non tanto x me quanto x la moglie ahahahah che se lo deve tenere!!!!!


Come va ? Novità?


----------



## Nefertiti (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come va ? Novità?


ciao Fiammetta.. ciao a tutti certo scottanti novità. .... ho conosciuto la moglie. ..peccato non possa postarvi la foto. ... sono pietrificata ho perso pure interesse x lui..... perché a questo punto non sono il suo genere di donna.... stop la storia termina qua....  non mi va di offendere nessuno, criticare, ecc non voglio risultare cattiva  non lo sono.... avrete capito... è un uomo che ha il gusto dell'orrido! Pazienza


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> ciao Fiammetta.. ciao a tutti certo scottanti novità. .... ho conosciuto la moglie. ..peccato non possa postarvi la foto. ... sono pietrificata ho perso pure interesse x lui..... perché a questo punto non sono il suo genere di donna.... stop la storia termina qua....  non mi va di offendere nessuno, criticare, ecc non voglio risultare cattiva  non lo sono.... avrete capito... è un uomo che ha il gusto dell'orrido! Pazienza


Descrivi l'orrido per te.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> ciao Fiammetta.. ciao a tutti certo scottanti novità. .... ho conosciuto la moglie. ..peccato non possa postarvi la foto. ... sono pietrificata ho perso pure interesse x lui..... perché a questo punto non sono il suo genere di donna.... stop la storia termina qua....  non mi va di offendere nessuno, criticare, ecc non voglio risultare cattiva  non lo sono.... avrete capito... è un uomo che ha il gusto dell'orrido! Pazienza


Vedo che la modestia non ti manca. de gustbus


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> ciao Fiammetta.. ciao a tutti certo scottanti novità. .... ho conosciuto la moglie. ..peccato non possa postarvi la foto. ... sono pietrificata ho perso pure interesse x lui..... perché a questo punto non sono il suo genere di donna.... stop la storia termina qua....  non mi va di offendere nessuno, criticare, ecc non voglio risultare cattiva  non lo sono.... avrete capito... è un uomo che ha il gusto dell'orrido! Pazienza


Hai conosciuto nel senso che ci hai parlato 
Sarebbe divertente non parli con lui ma riesci a farlo con lei 
Orrido è  un aggettivo molto personale 
Per te è  orrida perché?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai conosciuto nel senso che ci hai parlato
> Sarebbe divertente non parli con lui ma riesci a farlo con lei
> Orrido è  un aggettivo molto personale
> Per te è  orrida perché?


Si vede che è proprio  na carciofa, a maggior ragione nef dovrebbe dargli la "sfogliatella "


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si vede che è proprio  na carciofa, a maggior ragione nef dovrebbe dargli la "sfogliatella "


Tesoro bello ma se a lui piacciono carciofi e non sfogliatelle ? Nun se po fa


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro bello ma se a lui piacciono carciofi e non sfogliatelle ? Nun se po fa


Lo so tesoro che i gusti possono essere vari tant'è che adesso mi crogiolo con una bella chiattona.


----------



## trilobita (11 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo so tesoro che i gusti possono essere vari tant'è che adesso mi crogiolo con una bella chiattona.


Molto oxfordiano


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Molto oxfordiano


Sono molti gli oxfordiani


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Molto oxfordiano


Ho frequentato "quella della strada"


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono molti gli oxfordiani


Voi crogiolatevi sul vs piedistallo e date i vs. Magnifici consigli logorroici.


----------



## Nefertiti (11 Febbraio 2017)

Trascurata... brutta.... ma brutta... tipo mariangela fantozzi  molto somigliante..... e di basso ceto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Trascurata... brutta.... ma brutta... tipo mariangela fantozzi  molto somigliante..... e di basso ceto


Di basso ceto è la ciliegina.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Voi crogiolatevi sul vs piedistallo e date i vs. Magnifici consigli logorroici.


Permaloso!


----------



## ipazia (11 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Trascurata... brutta.... ma brutta... tipo mariangela fantozzi  molto somigliante..... e di basso ceto


gli farà pompini stratosferici


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> ciao Fiammetta.. ciao a tutti certo scottanti novità. .... ho conosciuto la moglie. ..peccato non possa postarvi la foto. ... sono pietrificata ho perso pure interesse x lui..... perché a questo punto non sono il suo genere di donna.... stop la storia termina qua....  non mi va di offendere nessuno, criticare, ecc non voglio risultare cattiva  non lo sono.... avrete capito... è un uomo che ha il gusto dell'orrido! Pazienza





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedo che la modestia non ti manca. de gustbus



E s'era capito fin dal primo post.



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Trascurata... brutta.... ma brutta... tipo mariangela fantozzi  molto somigliante..... e di basso ceto



Ti fa onore la coerenza. Strafiga megagalattica vs mariangelafantozzi. Ma pensa te :rotfl:



ipazia ha detto:


> gli farà pompini stratosferici



:rotfl: grande, come sempre :up:


----------



## ipazia (11 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E s'era capito fin dal primo post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## ipazia (11 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo so tesoro che i gusti possono essere vari tant'è che adesso mi crogiolo con una bella chiattona.


i miei amici maschi mi han sempre detto che vedono due livelli, in una femmina...un livello è quello estetico, l'altro è quello concreto...tutti concordavano nell'affermare che una bella donna, ma di di legno va bene come trofeo o come soprammobile...e dovendo scegliere ne preferiscono una più chiatta, ma viva e vibrante...

tutti concordano nell'affermare che la sensualità, e di conseguenza l'attrazione più "animale", non risiede nell'estetica pura, ma nella pienezza delle femminilità che si percepisce nel guardare una donna...


----------



## Woland (11 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Trascurata... brutta.... ma brutta... tipo mariangela fantozzi  molto somigliante..... e di basso ceto


E di quelli belli grossi pure. No perchè in caso contrario questo 3D passerebbe dall'essere leggero, a tratti anche divertente a si può dire un pò tristanzuolo?


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di basso ceto è la ciliegina.


Ma di basso ceto che vorrà dire? Figlia di operai? Donna di servizio? Fornaia? Fioraia?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Permaloso!


Lady Bruni è quello che penso. Troppo autoreferenziali. Buona serata


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> gli farà pompini stratosferici


Quotone


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E s'era capito fin dal primo post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una botta "micidiale"  al suo " sentirsi strafiga". 
Mi sa che devi scendere un po dal "piedistallo" e pensare che non tutti farebbero "pazzie" per scoparti.
Riaffila le armi.........


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2017)

Sono piegata in due dal ridere
Quando noi donne smetteremo di pensare che gli uomini quelli veri vedono solo il fisico sarà sempre troppo tardi 
Troppa sicurezza 
Non sei tu che non lo vuoi più semplicemente passami il termine : hai perso in partenza. Ha una donna più in gamba di te, più brutta ma che probabilmente non gli ha messo il culo davanti ma altre qualità


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma di basso ceto che vorrà dire? Figlia di operai? Donna di servizio? Fornaia? Fioraia?


Boh è da capire.


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono piegata in due dal ridere
> Quando noi donne smetteremo di pensare che gli uomini quelli veri vedono solo il fisico sarà sempre troppo tardi
> Troppa sicurezza
> Non sei tu che non lo vuoi più semplicemente passami il termine : hai perso in partenza. Ha una donna più in gamba di te, più brutta ma che probabilmente non gli ha messo il culo davanti ma altre qualità



Ma indipendentemente dalla bellezza/bruttezza di entrambe, vere o presunte, il dato di fatto è che lui la sta facendo tribolare con un giochetto tanto scemo quanto antico. Con successo. Poi tutto può succedere, eh, ma per ora funziona che lei è parecchio intrigata e lui continua a tirarsela concedendo il minimo sindacale per tenere in piedi la gratificazione vivente della sala attrezzi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lady Bruni è quello che penso. Troppo autoreferenziali. Buona serata


Veramente è pomeriggio.
Non so dove vedi tutto ciò da una serie di tre battute.
Comunque grazie. Buona serata anche a te


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma indipendentemente dalla bellezza/bruttezza di entrambe, vere o presunte, il dato di fatto è che lui la sta facendo tribolare con un giochetto tanto scemo quanto antico. Con successo. Poi tutto può succedere, eh, ma per ora funziona che lei è parecchio intrigata e lui continua a tirarsela concedendo il minimo sindacale per tenere in piedi la gratificazione vivente della sala attrezzi.


Boh poi non si sa neanche cosa faccia lui realmente.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma indipendentemente dalla bellezza/bruttezza di entrambe, vere o presunte, il dato di fatto è che lui la sta facendo tribolare con un giochetto tanto scemo quanto antico. Con successo. Poi tutto può succedere, eh, ma per ora funziona che lei è parecchio intrigata e lui continua a tirarsela concedendo il minimo sindacale per tenere in piedi la gratificazione vivente della sala attrezzi.


Ma a me non sembra nemmeno che lui la faccia tribolare 
Io sostengo dall'inizio che a lui frega zero


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> gli farà pompini stratosferici


dici che non avrà bisogno di inginocchiarsi?


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a me non sembra nemmeno che lui la faccia tribolare
> Io sostengo dall'inizio che a lui frega zero


E vabbè, è venuta qui apposta, ci ha aperto 3-4 3d, si fa millemila domande. Mi pare abbastanza "coinvolta", diciamo così.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E vabbè, è venuta qui apposta, ci ha aperto 3-4 3d, si fa millemila domande. Mi pare abbastanza "coinvolta", diciamo così.


Lei si 
Lui no
Ripeto un uomo interessato non sorride per mesi e non fa nulla per avvicinarsi 
Solo che se sei convinta di essere una gran figa , cosa che probabilmente sei, ogni sguardo maschile lo interpreti come uno che ci vuole provare perché come resistere a una donna così..
Pensa se lui la guardava e notava tutti i suoi tentativi di sedurlo e lui pensava "grazie a Dio non é mia moglie una così"..non avrà il suo culo e le sue tette ma non la cambierei
Duro il colpo eh


----------



## Piperita (11 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ti fa onore la coerenza. Strafiga megagalattica vs mariangelafantozzi. Ma pensa te :rotfl:


:rotfl:sei troppo forte tu:up:


----------



## stany (11 Febbraio 2017)

Anch'io potrei andare tutte le mattine o i pomeriggi in palestra,oppure col 118,volontario....
Boh? Compra una vocale...


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> gli farà pompini stratosferici


Quoto! Oppure cucina da Dio ....


----------



## Skorpio (11 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> ciao Fiammetta.. ciao a tutti certo scottanti novità. .... ho conosciuto la moglie. ..peccato non possa postarvi la foto. ... sono pietrificata ho perso pure interesse x lui..... perché a questo punto non sono il suo genere di donna.... stop la storia termina qua....  non mi va di offendere nessuno, criticare, ecc non voglio risultare cattiva  non lo sono.... avrete capito... è un uomo che ha il gusto dell'orrido! Pazienza



Sei riuscita pure a conoscere la moglie.... E lui continua nelle sue pose da galletto con te...

Che culo, però...... A chi troppo a chi niente

Mica è giusto, cosi....


----------



## Carola (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Trascurata... brutta.... ma brutta... tipo mariangela fantozzi  molto somigliante..... e di basso ceto


Vergognati


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Vergognati


Carolina alla riscossa........


----------



## Nefertiti (12 Febbraio 2017)

Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


,
Buon giorno e buona domenica
Brava a far capire a tutti che qui si discute e non si insulta o si deride , perchè ognuno qui è venuto per dolore del tradimento, chi convive o cerca di convivere con il dolore di aver tradito, chi accetta il tradimento verso i suoi cari e chi per curiosità legge le nostre storie  e non ha nulla di che lamentarsi , quindi tutti dovrebbero capire che qui siamo persone con i nostri bisogni e quindi rispettate anche chi per noi è da criticare o biasimare.
Ddai che hanno fatto di peggio se avrai tempo leggi


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


Ma sei sicura sia la moglie non è che è la madre ?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque la bellezza è un valore (ovvietà del giorno).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Comunque la bellezza è un valore (ovvietà del giorno).


Direi che nel contesto di un flirt in palestra è Il Valore, quindi il discorso di Nefertiti ci sta, disprezzo a parte.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Comunque la bellezza è un valore (ovvietà del giorno).


Ovvio che sia un valore, resta il fatto che anche brutti/brutte piacciono quindi distinguerei la bellezza più che altro estetico dal piacere che investe invece anche altre componenti della personalità


----------



## Piperita (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi *son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile* lui una grande opportunità !!!


Guarda se è vero il detto..chi cammina con lo zoppo...allora non ti sei persa proprio niente, anzi devi essere più che felice di non aver soddisfatto questo capriccio.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


Essere surclassata da una "come la definisci tu", fa molto male al tuo ego. Meglio per lui.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Essere surclassata da una "come la definisci tu", fa molto male al tuo ego. Meglio per lui.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Direi che nel contesto di un flirt in palestra è Il Valore, quindi il discorso di Nefertiti ci sta, disprezzo a parte.


Certo che lo é soprattutto in un contesto così. Nessuno dice il contrario
Il problema è quando sei convinta che sia impossibile che un uomo non ti caghi (e che lui non la cagasse era evidente) e invece che prenderne atto fai la superiore dicendo che non ti interessa più perché ha sposato una donna che non è alla tua altezza. Di bellezza ovviamente perché sul resto è probabile che sia molto meglio o semplicemente lui non era interessato a lei fin dall'inizio


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Direi che nel contesto di un flirt in palestra è Il Valore, quindi il discorso di Nefertiti ci sta, disprezzo a parte.


Ci sta anche ironizzare.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


Io mi sono sempre chiesto quale sia la natura del bisogno di disprezzare platealmente qualcun altro, per trovare  o riscoprire un più elevato valore di se....


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


e che opportunità si sarebbe perso?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre chiesto quale sia la natura del bisogno di disprezzare platealmente qualcun altro, per trovare  o riscoprire un più elevato valore di se....


È un gioco purtroppo comune in molto ambienti
Quando non sei convinta di valere abbastanza è l'unica soluzione per emergere


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che opportunità si sarebbe perso?


Ma dai........si è perso quel po' po' di femmina in calore.


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dai........si è perso quel po' po' di femmina in calore.


Si però lei deve darsi da fare   che quando le passa l'èstro sarà ancora più difficile.....


----------



## Nefertiti (12 Febbraio 2017)

Anche voi state offendendo...quindi anche voi vi sentite tutti inferiori?


----------



## ipazia (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? *A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni!* È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


Madò @_Nefertiti_ :rotfl:

Ti ha fatto proprio incazzare, eh? 
Lui intendo. 

Se è una che se la guardi per sbaglio e ti tira un pugno, che lui si abbassi o meno i pantaloni, ti è andata pure bene!

Se tira un pugno se guardi lei, pensa cosa ti può fare se le tocchi lui! 

Io girerei a largo...i maschi che hanno vicino un mastino, non sono maschi di cui farsi preda  

(edit: salvo voler finir a esser preda del mastino )


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Anche voi state offendendo...quindi anche voi vi sentite tutti inferiori?


mah no, io non la metterei sul piano dell'essere offensivi o sentirsi offesi.

la metterei sul piano che non ho capito luilì che occasione si sarebbe perso.   tanto è evidente che non ti ha mai calcolata, così come è evidente che tu hai letto in lui dei segnali che esistevano solo nella tua testa.

quindi, augurandoti che la sbornia ti passi in fretta, alla fine tu che cosa vuoi?


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Anche voi state offendendo...quindi anche voi vi sentite tutti inferiori?


Inferiore alla tua bellezza sicuramente, non al tuo ingrifamento.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si però lei deve darsi da fare   che quando le passa l'èstro sarà ancora più difficile.....


Ad alcune femmine l'estro non passa..........


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> È un gioco purtroppo comune in molto ambienti
> Quando non sei convinta di valere abbastanza è l'unica soluzione per emergere


Quel che io trovo sconcertante da sempre sai cosa è..?

È il decidere che una persona è apprezzabile o meno, in base ad un'altra a cui si accompagna o è in relazione a qualche titolo.

"Come mi piace quella tipa..."

"Ah.. Suo marito è quello? Ma dai..."

"Ah no no.. Allora non mi piace più"

È questo "schema mentale" che mi sconvolge ..


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


Buongiorno Nefertiti,
ma quali santi  qui quelli che si concedono qualche capriccio scrutano prima per scoprire i grandi valori del soggetto e poi si fanno avanti...:rotfl:la bellezza non interessa proprio a nessuno :rotfl:
:facepalm:
Fregatene!


----------



## Piperita (12 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> È un gioco purtroppo comune in molto ambienti
> Quando non sei convinta di valere abbastanza è l'unica soluzione per emergere


La volpe e l'uva?:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiorno Nefertiti,
> ma quali santi  qui quelli che si concedono qualche capriccio scrutano prima per scoprire i grandi valori del soggetto e poi si fanno avanti...:rotfl:la bellezza non interessa proprio a nessuno :rotfl:
> :facepalm:
> Fregatene!


Ma figurati i capricci vanno benissimo e non mi permetto di sindacare 
È dall'inizio che le diciamo che il tipo non è interessato
La cosa che infastidisce è che ora fa quella che non lo vuole lei perché è sposato a un cesso e quindi lei non può andare bene per lui
Ma lui manco ci pensava...

Sul resto ognuno valuta le persone a seconda dei propri parametri, c'è a chi basta la bellezza, a chi non basta ma deve esserci altro a chi non interessa 
A ognuno il suo


----------



## trilobita (12 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buongiorno Nefertiti,
> ma quali santi  qui quelli che si concedono qualche capriccio scrutano prima per scoprire i grandi valori del soggetto e poi si fanno avanti...:rotfl:la bellezza non interessa proprio a nessuno :rotfl:
> :facepalm:
> Fregatene!


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


Hai usato termini descrittivi svalutanti nei confronti di una donna di cui non sai nulla e di cui non sei neppure rivale, nonostante le fantasie su suo marito.
Possono esserci legami che evidentemente non immagini profondi e persino malattie che uniscono.
Con quel giudizio hai detto cose brutte di te e del tuo rapporto con te stessa, il tuo corpo e le relazioni che dovresti scandagliare.
Sei in un matrimonio infelice da cui cerchi di evadere senza il coraggio di fare vere scelte. Ricordati che invecchierai pure tu.


----------



## Woland (12 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai usato termini descrittivi svalutanti nei confronti di una donna di cui non sai nulla e di cui non sei neppure rivale, nonostante le fantasie su suo marito.
> Possono esserci legami che evidentemente non immagini profondi e persino malattie che uniscono.
> Con quel giudizio hai detto cose brutte di te e del tuo rapporto con te stessa, il tuo corpo e le relazioni che dovresti scandagliare.
> Sei in un matrimonio infelice da cui cerchi di evadere senza il coraggio di fare vere scelte. Ricordati che invecchierai pure tu.


Ben detto, quoto.


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai usato termini descrittivi svalutanti nei confronti di una donna di cui non sai nulla e di cui non sei neppure rivale, nonostante le fantasie su suo marito.
> Possono esserci legami che evidentemente non immagini profondi e persino malattie ch.e uniscono.
> Con quel giudizio hai detto cose brutte di te e del tuo rapporto con te stessa, il tuo corpo e le relazioni che dovresti scandagliare.
> Sei in un matrimonio infelice da cui cerchi di evadere senza il coraggio di fare vere scelte. Ricordati che invecchierai pure tu.


Ma non glielo ha detto in faccia,
qui si parla tra amici credo... e quante volte diciamo quant'è brutto/a questo o quella...?
Poi ci sta che quello che unisce una coppia nel tempo è ben altro... ma è un'altra storia.
Ricordo quando iniziai la storia col mio ex, tutte le amiche a dirmi che era brutto... io ci ridevo e non mi disturbava che dicessero quel che pensavano, non lo trovavo offensivo, ma solo pareri differenti dal mio.
Perché non si può dire di una donna,  ed una sposata poi...?
Le donne tutte belle e intelligenti di default?
O ci sono donne belle e brutte, intelligenti e stupide... a tutte le età?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma non glielo ha detto in faccia,
> qui si parla tra amici credo... e quante volte diciamo quant'è brutto/a questo o quella...?
> Poi ci sta che quello che unisce una coppia nel tempo è ben altro... ma è un'altra storia.
> Ricordo quando iniziai la storia col mio ex, tutte le amiche a dirmi che era brutto... io ci ridevo e non mi disturbava che dicessero quel che pensavano, non lo trovavo offensivo, ma solo pareri differenti dal mio.
> ...


Non lo si dovrebbe dire quando ti metti in competizione e vuoi scoparle il marito
Ma chi cazzo sei per giudicare e non capire perché lui sta con lei e a te manco ti caga ?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma non glielo ha detto in faccia,
> qui si parla tra amici credo... e quante volte diciamo quant'è brutto/a questo o quella...?
> Poi ci sta che quello che unisce una coppia nel tempo è ben altro... ma è un'altra storia.
> Ricordo quando iniziai la storia col mio ex, tutte le amiche a dirmi che era brutto... io ci ridevo e non mi disturbava che dicessero quel che pensavano, non lo trovavo offensivo, ma solo pareri differenti dal mio.
> ...


Non l'ha detto come parere ma come svalutazione del gusto di lui che non apprezza lei.


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo si dovrebbe dire quando ti metti in competizione e vuoi scoparle il marito
> Ma chi cazzo sei per giudicare e non capire perché lui sta con lei e a te manco ti caga ?


Ha solo detto che, visti i di lui gusti... volta pagina.
Tutti gli esseri pensanti formulano giudizi, la differenza sta nell'esplicitarli o no...
Lei li ha esplicitati sul forum dove non sappiamo nemmeno chi è lei, figuriamoci l'altra.
Tutta questa sensibilità per categorie la trovo esagerata.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ha solo detto che, visti i di lui gusti... volta pagina.
> Tutti gli esseri pensanti formulano giudizi, la differenza sta nell'esplicitarli o no...
> Lei li ha esplicitati sul forum dove non sappiamo nemmeno chi è lei, figuriamoci l'altra.
> Tutta questa sensibilità per categorie la trovo esagerata.


Sensibilità? Boh non ti capisco 
Guarda che se lui domani cambia idea e vuole scoparsela con il cavolo che lei volta pagina
Qui c'è il rosicamento per una sconfitta quando non c'è mai stata gara


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sensibilità? Boh non ti capisco
> Guarda che se lui domani cambia idea e vuole scoparsela con il cavolo che lei volta pagina
> Qui c'è il rosicamento per una sconfitta quando non c'è mai stata gara


Io penso invece che se lui dovesse cambiare idea... si prende un bel 2 di picche...
perché si è svalutato agli occhi di lei... 
(Just My Opinion)


----------



## Woland (12 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Buongiorno grazie x gli insulti... voi che siete qua tutti Santi ovviamente e Beatificati comunque*...per basso ceto intendo  il modo scurrile di parlare... quelle di quartiere che se le guardi x sbaglio magari ti tirano un pugno ecc.... *niente a che fare con l'umiltà ....o ma x chi mi avete presa x la principessa sul pisello? A chi ha detto gli farà pompini da Dio.... quella li? Ci vuole coraggio pure ad abbassarsi i pantaloni! È più grande di lui anche oppure ne dimostra oltre 60 non saprei e non mi interessa più!   A chi ha detto che ho subito un colpo basso....beh io mi son persa un capriccio Facilmente reperibile lui una grande opportunità !!!


Quindi scurrili, attaccabrighe, poi che altro c'è da aggiungere? Fanno le puzzette puzzose, il ruttino, altro? Ma tu chi frequenti tutti lord inglesi? 

Hai una concezione di "basso ceto" un pò così sui generis... perchè sai,  ci sono persone cosiddette di alto livello sociale di rara volgarità,  ignoranti, sguaiate.


----------



## trilobita (12 Febbraio 2017)

Naturalmente,onde evitare surriscaldamenti anomali,premetto che è solo la mia opinione non suffragata da alcunché di scientifico o statisticamente provato,ma,oltre all'infelice scelta di commentare l'aspetto esteriore della moglie che l'ha mandata in evidente conflitto d'interesse,non vedo esagerazioni.
Succede a volte di incontrare persone con un evidente deficit di educazione e orgogliose di questo loro essere.
Evidenziare questo,magari con termini non centratissimi od appropriati,non fa gridare allo scandalo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Naturalmente,onde evitare surriscaldamenti anomali,premetto che è solo la mia opinione non suffragata da alcunché di scientifico o statisticamente provato,ma,oltre all'infelice scelta di commentare l'aspetto esteriore della moglie che l'ha mandata in evidente conflitto d'interesse,non vedo esagerazioni.
> Succede a volte di incontrare persone con un evidente deficit di educazione e orgogliose di questo loro essere.
> Evidenziare questo,magari con termini non centratissimi od appropriati,non fa gridare allo scandalo.


Il problema è che è la moglie del tipo, non che sia volgare. Infatti di lei ci ha parlato non della pescivendola del mercato.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ha solo detto che, visti i di lui gusti... volta pagina.
> Tutti gli esseri pensanti formulano giudizi, la differenza sta nell'esplicitarli o no...
> Lei li ha esplicitati sul forum dove non sappiamo nemmeno chi è lei, figuriamoci l'altra.
> Tutta questa sensibilità per categorie la trovo esagerata.


Ma guarda che può esprimere ciò che vuole.. Ci mancherebbe.. 

Ma se io lo trovo spassoso e ridicolo che devo scrivere..?

È come scrivessi che sono invaghito e intrigato di te da un mese, ma dopo aver visto ieri tuo marito al bar, non mi intrighi più...

Per me è meglio di una barzelletta spassosa, questa cosa.. 

Che ci posso fare?


----------



## trilobita (12 Febbraio 2017)

Può capitare che,a volte,una persona conosciuta da poco,ci dia un'impressione positiva ma, successivamente,conoscendo le persone del suo entourage abituale,possa accadere che l'impressione si capovolga.
A me è capitato anche più di una volta,ma,naturalmente,una rondine non fa primavera(bellissima questa)


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'ha detto come parere ma come svalutazione del gusto di lui che non apprezza lei.


la prossima volta mi dovesse capitare di finire a letto con una donna sposata, voglio farlo anche io, quando siamo in camera gli dico:

"senti, prima di spogliarci avrei bisogno di un'ultima cosa, dovrei vedere la foto di tuo marito per capire se ho voglia di scopare assieme a te, oppure no...."  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Quindi scurrili, attaccabrighe, poi che altro c'è da aggiungere? Fanno le puzzette puzzose, il ruttino, altro? Ma tu chi frequenti tutti lord inglesi?
> 
> Hai una concezione di "basso ceto" un pò così sui generis... perchè sai*,  ci sono persone cosiddette di alto livello sociale di rara volgarità,  ignoranti, sguaiate*.


Qui ci sarebbe da capire qual è la tua concezione di "alto livello" che forse scambi per alto reddito


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Naturalmente,onde evitare surriscaldamenti anomali,premetto che è solo la mia opinione non suffragata da alcunché di scientifico o statisticamente provato,ma,oltre all'infelice scelta di commentare l'aspetto esteriore della moglie che l'ha mandata in evidente conflitto d'interesse,non vedo esagerazioni.
> Succede a volte di incontrare persone con un evidente deficit di educazione e orgogliose di questo loro essere.
> Evidenziare questo,magari con termini non centratissimi od appropriati,non fa gridare allo scandalo.


Concordo


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che può esprimere ciò che vuole.. Ci mancherebbe..
> 
> Ma se io lo trovo spassoso e ridicolo che devo scrivere..?
> 
> ...


Se vedessi quanto è alto e muscoloso... succederebbe di sicuro


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Se vedessi quanto è alto e muscoloso... succederebbe di sicuro


Ah ecco..  giusto!!!

Ma li mi sa che non siamo esattamente sulla questione dell'avvenenza, scattano altri meccanismi dissuasivi... Ahah


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ecco..  giusto!!!
> 
> Ma li mi sa che non siamo esattamente sulla questione dell'avvenenza, scattano altri meccanismi dissuasivi... Ahah


Ma ognuno ha i suoi perché, i suoi precedenti ed i suoi meccanismi più o meno complessi...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma ognuno ha i suoi perché, i suoi precedenti ed i suoi meccanismi più o meno complessi...


Ma certo!

Io infatti ero curiosissimo se spiegava meglio questo  suo meccanismo particolare

È che in genere a questo punto anziche' una spiegazione, vengo regolarmente mandato a fare in culo 

Qui non è ancora accaduto.....

è già un successo, volendo...


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> 
> Io infatti ero curiosissimo se spiegava meglio questo  suo meccanismo particolare
> 
> ...


A me è sembrato semplice (sempre che abbia capito bene eh!)
- Son questi i tuoi gusti? Allora davvero non abbiamo niente in comune- (faccina delusa)
Giusto o sbagliato che sia, non lo trovo scandaloso. 
JMO (e di [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION])


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Trascurata... brutta.... ma brutta... tipo mariangela fantozzi  molto somigliante..... e di basso ceto


E nonostante tutto non sei riuscita a spuntarla? 
Magari soffri di dismorfismo


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei si
> Lui no
> Ripeto un uomo interessato non sorride per mesi e non fa nulla per avvicinarsi
> Solo che se sei convinta di essere una gran figa , cosa che probabilmente sei, ogni sguardo maschile lo interpreti come uno che ci vuole provare perché come resistere a una donna così..
> ...


Infatti si dice che è meglio la donna che ci prova con tutti che non quella che pensa che tutti ci provino con lei.
La prima almeno non si ciba di illusioni


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quel che io trovo sconcertante da sempre sai cosa è..?
> 
> È il decidere che una persona è apprezzabile o meno, in base ad un'altra a cui si accompagna o è in relazione a qualche titolo.
> 
> ...


Invece purtroppo anche io sono vittima dell'impressione che mi fa la persona con cui si accompagna l'eventuale  papabile.Tralasciando il fatto che non amo particolarmente ridurmi a passatempo di second'ordine ,se proprio capitasse l'ormone impazzito,se la compagna di un uomo che potrebbe per ipotesi attrarmi  ,non mi piace ,in lui vedo l'anello di congiunzione tra me e lei ,e la cosa mi disturba parecchio.Lo scrissi tempo fa che non mi piace vincere facile trovandomi qualcuno da comprarmi con uno zuccherino


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Invece purtroppo anche io sono vittima dell'impressione che mi fa la persona con cui si accompagna l'eventuale  papabile.Tralasciando il fatto che non amo particolarmente ridurmi a passatempo di second'ordine ,se proprio capitasse l'ormone impazzito,se la compagna di un uomo che potrebbe per ipotesi attrarmi  ,non mi piace ,in lui vedo l'anello di congiunzione tra me e lei ,e la cosa mi disturba parecchio.Lo scrissi tempo fa che non mi piace vincere facile trovandomi qualcuno da comprarmi con uno zuccherino


.
Se vinci facile o meno lo sai se approfindisci la conoscenza con l'altra
Altrimenti come lo stabilisci?
ma poi perchè entrare in competizione?

Edit: per altro qui manco ha vinto


----------



## Piperita (13 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Invece purtroppo anche io sono vittima dell'impressione che mi fa la persona con cui si accompagna l'eventuale  papabile.Tralasciando il fatto che non amo particolarmente ridurmi a passatempo di second'ordine ,se proprio capitasse l'ormone impazzito,se la compagna di un uomo che potrebbe per ipotesi attrarmi  ,non mi piace ,in lui vedo l'anello di congiunzione tra me e lei ,e la cosa mi disturba parecchio.Lo scrissi tempo fa che non mi piace vincere facile trovandomi qualcuno da comprarmi con uno zuccherino


Anche a me infastidisce...penso che egli possa vedermi simile alla moglie. Che poi potrei anche esserlo eh...ma saperlo mi pesa. Come  dice il proverbio..occhio non vede...


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se vinci facile o meno lo sai se approfindisci la conoscenza con l'altra
> Altrimenti come lo stabilisci?
> ma poi perchè entrare in competizione?
> ...


Per vincere facile intendevo che potrebbe essere più comodo fare la gatta morta con un uomo che magari ha una compagna che oggettivamente  sarà difficile possa competere per miss Italia (non che io possa parteciparvi ma senza ipocrisia credo che ognuno di noi abbia un minimo di percezione di sè e almeno ad occhio si riesca più o meno a capire se si è fisicamente meglio o peggio dell'altra per sommi capi)
Invece a me di fare la splendida in quel caso frega meno di zervviamente qui si parla puramente di togliersi lo sfizio senza scomodare ammmmore o sentimenti ma anche lì forse prima di arrivarci ,per me la questione "con chi si accompagna lui" non sarebbe del tutto irrilevante.
Mi è capitato tempo fa di vedere un uomo francamente molto bello.Coda di ore alle poste seduti si finisce a parlare del più e del meno.Dopo quasi un'ora lo raggiunge quella che mi era parso di capire fosse la moglie/compagna .Fumatrice ,bocca con denti piuttosto affollati in ordine sparso ,parecchio trascurati e ingialliti .Immaginare la bella bocca ed i denti bianchi di lui ravanare nella bocca di lei.......beh ,per assurdo ci avrei pensato più di una volta a baciarlo.Ma ripeto,se scatta l'ormone sicuramente non si va troppo per il sottile


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Per vincere facile intendevo che potrebbe essere più comodo fare la gatta morta con un uomo che magari ha una compagna che oggettivamente  sarà difficile possa competere per miss Italia (non che io possa parteciparvi ma senza ipocrisia credo che ognuno di noi abbia un minimo di percezione di sè e almeno ad occhio si riesca più o meno a capire se si è fisicamente meglio o peggio dell'altra per sommi capi)
> Invece a me di fare la splendida in quel caso frega meno di zervviamente qui si parla puramente di togliersi lo sfizio senza scomodare ammmmore o sentimenti ma anche lì forse prima di arrivarci ,per me la questione "con chi si accompagna lui" non sarebbe del tutto irrilevante.
> Mi è capitato tempo fa di vedere un uomo francamente molto bello.Coda di ore alle poste seduti si finisce a parlare del più e del meno.Dopo quasi un'ora lo raggiunge quella che mi era parso di capire fosse la moglie/compagna .Fumatrice ,bocca con denti piuttosto affollati in ordine sparso ,parecchio trascurati e ingialliti .Immaginare la bella bocca ed i denti bianchi di lui ravanare nella bocca di lei.......beh ,per assurdo ci avrei pensato più di una volta a baciarlo.Ma ripeto,se scatta l'ormone sicuramente non si va troppo per il sottile



Entrambe le mogli dei due uomini con i quali ho avuto storie piuttosto lunghe erano quanto di più diverso si possa immaginare da me, fisicamente intendo perchè il resto non lo so. Una era una valchiria, capelli lunghissimi e rossi, molto appariscente; l'altra pure un donnone molto ben fatto, con curve da far girare la testa e stupenda di viso. Entrambe oggettivamente più belle di me. Misteri.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Invece purtroppo anche io sono vittima dell'impressione che mi fa la persona con cui si accompagna l'eventuale  papabile.Tralasciando il fatto che non amo particolarmente ridurmi a passatempo di second'ordine ,se proprio capitasse l'ormone impazzito,se la compagna di un uomo che potrebbe per ipotesi attrarmi  ,non mi piace ,in lui vedo l'anello di congiunzione tra me e lei ,e la cosa mi disturba parecchio.Lo scrissi tempo fa che non mi piace vincere facile trovandomi qualcuno da comprarmi con uno zuccherino


Questa però è una bella spiegazione introspettiva, e mi piace...

Quanto al "vincere facile"... Non so...
È distante da me come idea, .molto

Se mi accosto a una donna è perché mi attrae lei..

Non perché mi attrae vincere facile o la missione impossibile

Non riesco davvero a calar questi parametri "sportivi/antagonistici" in un desiderio

E comunque.. No 

Me ne è venuta in mente una che mi capitò una decina di anni fa.. X lavoro

Una sventola texana che era uno splendore di donna, sexy, ridente, maliziosa..

Il marito era un 80enne di cm 140 strafottente e un po pieno di se..

No  a lui mi spiace, non ci feci proprio caso..  .. Non avevo spazio x preoccuparmi della sua avvenenza


----------



## kikko64 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Trascurata... brutta.... ma brutta... tipo mariangela fantozzi molto somigliante..... e di basso ceto





mistral ha detto:


> E nonostante tutto non sei riuscita a spuntarla?
> Magari soffri di dismorfismo


Magari la moglie "inguardabile" è milionaria e lo tiene al guinzaglio corto ... e dato che lui di suo non ha nemmeno le mutande che indossa, probabilmente preferisce non correre rischi ...

Ci potrebbero essere un milione di motivi per cui lui è, almeno nei riguardi di [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION], fedele alla moglie ... quindi la nostra [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION] deve solo farsene una ragione.

Comunicazione di servizio : siccome io nei prossimi giorni dovrei iscrivermi in palestra, magari [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION] potrebbe dirmi in che palestra va lei ... :diavoletto:


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Entrambe le mogli dei due uomini con i quali ho avuto storie piuttosto lunghe erano quanto di più diverso si possa immaginare da me, fisicamente intendo perchè il resto non lo so. Una era una valchiria, capelli lunghissimi e rossi, molto appariscente; l'altra pure un donnone molto ben fatto, con curve da far girare la testa e stupenda di viso. Entrambe oggettivamente più belle di me. Misteri.


Abrai sfoderato la tua arma vincente


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Abrai sfoderato la tua arma vincente


*avrai....-anche la tastiera scrive con il raffreddore come la padrona...


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Magari la moglie "inguardabile" è milionaria e lo tiene al guinzaglio corto ... e dato che lui di suo non ha nemmeno le mutande che indossa, probabilmente preferisce non correre rischi ...
> 
> Ci potrebbero essere un milione di motivi per cui lui è, almeno nei riguardi di @_Nefertiti_, fedele alla moglie ... quindi la nostra @_Nefertiti_ deve solo farsene una ragione.
> 
> Comunicazione di servizio : siccome io nei prossimi giorni dovrei iscrivermi in palestra, magari @_Nefertiti_ potrebbe dirmi in che palestra va lei ... :diavoletto:


No ,è che qui si dimentica che nel mondo esista qualche mosca bianca fedele :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Entrambe le mogli dei due uomini con i quali ho avuto storie piuttosto lunghe erano quanto di più diverso si possa immaginare da me, fisicamente intendo perchè il resto non lo so. Una era una valchiria, capelli lunghissimi e rossi, molto appariscente; l'altra pure un donnone molto ben fatto, con curve da far girare la testa e stupenda di viso. Entrambe oggettivamente più belle di me. Misteri.


Risposta: sei sensuale.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Avrai sfoderato la tua arma vincente


Ci vuole testa per tutto :rotfl:



mistral ha detto:


> No ,è che qui si dimentica che nel mondo esista qualche mosca bianca fedele :rotfl:


Anche. Ma può essere pure che il galletto non sia affatto fedele. Magari ha un'amante ufficiale e non se la sente di tradirla. Non scherzo, succede 



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Risposta: sei sensuale.


Non credo. Seriamente. Non ho proprio le physique du role.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Scusate ma perché mai uno/una dovrebbe avere una/un amante uguale alla moglie/marito?
E soprattutto su quale piano si dovrebbe giocare il confronto? Su quello fisico, intellettuale, sessuale, psicologico?
Mi sembra assurdo l'oggettivazione del partner dell'amante  o dell'amante del partner. Sono persone con la loro complessità.
Per carità l'ho fatto anch'io, ma finché si vuole vedere il/la rivale come un verme strisciante, un pirla spaziale, un puttanone da sbarco non se ne esce.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ci vuole testa per tutto :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che può essere un punto in più..........


----------



## MariLea (14 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate ma perché mai uno/una dovrebbe avere una/un amante uguale alla moglie/marito?
> E soprattutto su quale piano si dovrebbe giocare il confronto? Su quello fisico, intellettuale, sessuale, psicologico?
> Mi sembra assurdo l'oggettivazione del partner dell'amante  o dell'amante del partner. Sono persone con la loro complessità.
> Per carità l'ho fatto anch'io, ma finché si vuole vedere il/la rivale come un verme strisciante, un pirla spaziale, un puttanone da sbarco non se ne esce.


A parte bellezza o meno... che, diciamo la verità, ci stupisce sempre quando qualcuno tradisce o addirittura lascia per più brutto/a o meno bello/a che dir si voglia... 
C'è anche l'entourage o la famiglia che descrive parecchio la persona e può impressionarci  sia positivamente che negativamente...
Ricordo una mia compagna di scuola che lasciò il ragazzo dopo il pranzo domenicale di presentazione a casa dei genitori di lui  
Un altro avrebbe detto "prendi lui, non la sua famiglia" o nel caso specifico suo padre che pareva johnny stecchino, ma agli occhi della mia compagna lui era scaduto parecchio... succede.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> A parte bellezza o meno... che, diciamo la verità, ci stupisce sempre quando qualcuno tradisce o addirittura lascia per più brutto/a o meno bello/a che dir si voglia...
> C'è anche l'entourage o la famiglia che descrive parecchio la persona e può impressionarci  sia positivamente che negativamente...
> Ricordo una mia compagna di scuola che lasciò il ragazzo dopo il pranzo domenicale di presentazione a casa dei genitori di lui
> Un altro avrebbe detto "prendi lui, non la sua famiglia" o nel caso specifico suo padre che pareva johnny stecchino, ma agli occhi della mia compagna lui era scaduto parecchio... succede.


Io sono andata oltre.
Ho sbagliato


----------



## MariLea (14 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono andata oltre.
> Ho sbagliato


A volte ciò che suona poco corretto ha il suo perché...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Entrambe le mogli dei due uomini con i quali ho avuto storie piuttosto lunghe erano quanto di più diverso si possa immaginare da me, fisicamente intendo perchè il resto non lo so. Una era una valchiria, capelli lunghissimi e rossi, molto appariscente; l'altra pure un donnone molto ben fatto, con curve da far girare la testa e stupenda di viso. Entrambe oggettivamente più belle di me. Misteri.


Il movente del tradimento è quasi sempre un fatto pro traditore, non è qualcosa contro la tradita. Del tipo: testo la mia capacità di sedurre; questa tal persona mi attrae; voglio una situazione trasgressiva; sapere come sarebbe farlo con una giapponese (questo è il caso mio :carneval.


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Magari la moglie "inguardabile" è milionaria e lo tiene al guinzaglio corto ... e dato che lui di suo non ha nemmeno le mutande che indossa, probabilmente preferisce non correre rischi ...
> 
> Ci potrebbero essere un milione di motivi per cui lui è, almeno nei riguardi di [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION], fedele alla moglie ... quindi la nostra [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION] deve solo farsene una ragione.
> 
> Comunicazione di servizio : siccome io nei prossimi giorni dovrei iscrivermi in palestra, magari [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION] potrebbe dirmi in che palestra va lei ... :diavoletto:


Simpatico ahahahah!


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> La volpe e l'uva?:mexican:


Se la volpe ha molta fame ci arriva all'uva


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il movente del tradimento è quasi sempre un fatto pro traditore, non è qualcosa contro la tradita. Del tipo: testo la mia capacità di sedurre; questa tal persona mi attrae; voglio una situazione trasgressiva; sapere come sarebbe farlo con una giapponese (questo è il caso mio :carneval.


 Ero io una delle due mogli x caso? Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Risposta: sei sensuale.


 Anche io lo sono molto... e lo dicono anche le donne


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Io penso invece che se lui dovesse cambiare idea... si prende un bel 2 di picche...
> perché si è svalutato agli occhi di lei...
> (Just My Opinion)


Esattamente !!! Un 2 di picche non può mancare


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Bene dopo aver risposto quasi a tutti... ora vi do le mie motivazioni... io non dico che non mi piace più. ..resta comunque un uomo attraente che mi fa scattare l'ormone ma evidentemente non ha il gusto x le belle donne quindi io non faccio per lui.... stop!! Da persona intelligente mi arrendo e con dignità cambio rotta..... tutto qua..... se cambia idea?  Beh troppo tardi... introducila al tapiro ahahahaahah


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Bene dopo aver risposto quasi a tutti... ora vi do le mie motivazioni... io non dico che non mi piace più. ..resta comunque un uomo attraente che mi fa scattare l'ormone ma evidentemente non ha il gusto x le belle donne quindi io non faccio per lui.... stop!! Da persona intelligente mi arrendo e con dignità cambio rotta..... tutto qua..... se cambia idea?  Beh troppo tardi... introducila al tapiro ahahahaahah


Ma continuerai ad andare in palestra?  
Quindi se lui domani cerca di agganciarti con una scusa, lo liquiderai in un nano secondo ?


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma continuerai ad andare in palestra?
> Quindi se lui domani cerca di agganciarti con una scusa, lo liquiderai in un nano secondo ?


Siii certo frequentero' comunque la palestra x il mio benessere.... resistere a lui sarà dura molto dura....vedi Fiammetta il problema non si pone più lui è fermo e resterà sempre fermo sono sicura


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> lui è fermo e resterà sempre fermo sono sicura


E con quella moglie li, dove vuoi che vada?..

Gli resta giusto qualche posa in palestra.. Per scacciare idee suicide..


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Siii certo frequentero' comunque la palestra x il mio benessere.... resistere a lui sarà dura molto dura....vedi Fiammetta il problema non si pone più lui è fermo e resterà sempre fermo sono sicura


ti abituerai e magari ti accorgerai di qualcun altro


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con quella moglie li, dove vuoi che vada?..
> 
> Gli resta giusto qualche posa in palestra.. Per scacciare idee suicide..


Vedi come gli passerà la voglia di fare le pose quando non lo guarderò più ahahahahahahaha tornerà il musone che ho conosciuto tetro e serioso


----------



## Nefertiti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti abituerai e magari ti accorgerai di qualcun altro


Grazie Fiammetta... un bacio sei dolcissima


----------



## ilnikko (15 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Vedi come gli passerà la voglia di fare le pose quando non lo guarderò più ahahahahahahaha tornerà il musone che ho conosciuto tetro e serioso


Ma ti ha "conquistato" quando era musone....giusto ?  quand'è che ti sei accorta di lui ?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Vedi come gli passerà la voglia di fare le pose quando non lo guarderò più ahahahahahahaha tornerà il musone che ho conosciuto tetro e serioso


Questo lo penso anche io...


----------



## kikko64 (15 Febbraio 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... omissis
> 
> Comunicazione di servizio : siccome io nei prossimi giorni dovrei iscrivermi in palestra, magari @_Nefertiti_ potrebbe dirmi in che palestra va lei ... :diavoletto:





Nefertiti ha detto:


> Simpatico ahahahah!


Per la cronaca, la mia (quasi ex) moglie è un gran gnocca ...


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ero io una delle due mogli x caso? Ahahahahahahahaha


In caso comunico due anni di corna moooolto spinte :rotfl:



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Anche io lo sono molto... e lo dicono anche le donne


Guarda, a leggerti l'ho pensato subito: costei è di una sensualità straripante. Trasuda proprio dalle righe, giuro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ho conosciuto la moglie di un tecnico che lavora con me, lui intrigante, brillante, piacente, uno che ci sa fare in poche parole. La moglie sciatta, grassa, sembra un mastino. Mai avrei pensato fosse sposato a una così. Credo che lui abbia visto il mio stupore, dopo alcuni giorni mi ha fatto vedere la foto della mogli di più di 20 anni fa. Una bella donna, magra. Mi ha detto ," ci amiamo ancora anche se lei è cambiata per motivi di salute, e sessualmente mi appaga come il primo giorno." Anche questo signore fa il galletto quando vede una bella donna, ma sostiene che non farebbe mai un torto a sua moglie.Io gli credo,c'era una bella intesa tra loro..


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto la moglie di un tecnico che lavora con me, lui intrigante, brillante, piacente, uno che ci sa fare in poche parole. La moglie sciatta, grassa, sembra un mastino. Mai avrei pensato fosse sposato a una così. Credo che lui abbia visto il mio stupore, dopo alcuni giorni mi ha fatto vedere la foto della mogli di più di 20 anni fa. Una bella donna, magra. Mi ha detto ," ci amiamo ancora anche se lei è cambiata per motivi di salute, e sessualmente mi appaga come il primo giorno." Anche questo signore fa il galletto quando vede una bella donna, ma sostiene che non farebbe mai un torto a sua moglie.Io gli credo,c'era una bella intesa tra loro..


ma certo altrimenti le "bruttegrassesciatte" resterebbero sempre sole e non è cosi


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma certo altrimenti le "bruttegrassesciatte" resterebbero sempre sole e non è cosi


Non bisogna essere gnocche ma saperla usare.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Anche io lo sono molto... e lo dicono anche le donne


Che peccato non avere le prove.......


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non bisogna essere gnocche ma saperla usare.


Io credo che serva saper usare la patata e la testa ...poi magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che serva saper usare la patata e la testa ...poi magari mi sbaglio


Normalmente la testa è per le non gnocche e la patata per le gnocche. Preferisco le prime......


----------



## ilnikko (16 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Normalmente la testa è per le non gnocche e la patata per le gnocche. Preferisco le prime......


Tipo una gnocca col cervello non puo' esistere...giusto ?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Normalmente la testa è per le non gnocche e la patata per le gnocche. Preferisco le prime......


Diciamo (e questo vale per gnocchi e gnocche) che se si è molto attraenti si rischia di concentrare il ns appeal sull'avvenenza fisica dimenticando la seduzione che viene da una bella testa


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tipo una gnocca col cervello non puo' esistere...giusto ?


ci saranno delle eccezioni che confermano la regola


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo (e questo vale per gnocchi e gnocche) che se si è molto attraenti si rischia di concentrare il ns appeal sull'avvenenza fisica dimenticando la seduzione che viene da una bella testa


È vero, credo valga anche x gli uomini

A me affascina una donna attraente fisicamente, se mostra e dimostra di non essere schiava e aggrappata esclusivamente alla sua avvenenza fisica.

E un po quasi come un arma a doppio taglio, diciamo


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo (e questo vale per gnocchi e gnocche) che se si è molto attraenti si rischia di concentrare il ns appeal sull'avvenenza fisica dimenticando la seduzione che viene da una bella testa


Quotone


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero, credo valga anche x gli uomini
> 
> A me affascina una donna attraente fisicamente, se mostra e dimostra di non essere schiava e aggrappata esclusivamente alla sua avvenenza fisica.
> 
> E un po quasi come un arma a doppio taglio, diciamo


Per me lo sarebbe nel senso che quando ho conosciuto ragazzi belli e interessati li ho anche non presi in considerazione perché il loro vero amore era lo specchio e le pose 
A me gli uomini che posano fanno ridere per lo più...sicuramente trovano chi sa apprezzare soprattutto questo, io no


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tipo una gnocca col cervello non puo' esistere...giusto ?


Ne esistono eccome, maschi e femmine 


Le persone molto avvenenti sono abituate ad avere consensi e se ciò può bastare fino ad una certa età, poi si ha bisogno di altri tipi di riconoscimenti. Essere cercati o apprezzati per un bel culo o due occhi da sballo stufa eccome anche perchè normalmente si capisce che per le dotazioni genetiche non si ha nessun merito ed è altro, intimo e personale e "speciale", che vuole la sua gratificazione. E' sempre piacevole ricevere i complimenti di tipo fisico e suscitare interesse per come si appare, a qualsiasi età, ma non basta più anche perchè si è consapevoli che da quel punto di vista gli standard dei vent'anni si allontanano inesorabilmente per tutti e per quanto si voglia tenerseli stretti. E' stupido rimanerci abbarbicati pur facendo ciò che piace per piacersi e piacere. Io oggi vado a farmi qualche punturina rivitalizzante per esempio, ma non è che con questo penso di dimostrare 10 anni di meno. Sempre meglio essere una bella signora della mia età che dare l'impressione di correre doetro a sogni impossibili


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tipo una gnocca col cervello non puo' esistere...giusto ?


Ma certo che si io sono Gnocca ed ho cervello...scherzo 
Certo che esistono e pure gnocchi ma in alcuni casi l'abitudine a sentirsi corteggiati e ritirarsi allo specchio toglie loro una buona capacità introspettiva
Un comico bruttinobti direbbe che essendo lui ciofeca è  stato giocoforza necessario per lui arrabattarsi sviluppando ingegno e dialettica se fosse stato bonazzo probabilmente alcuni aspetti caratteriali e della personalità che lo rendono intrigante non li avrebbe sviluppati


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero, credo valga anche x gli uomini
> 
> A me affascina una donna attraente fisicamente, se mostra e dimostra di non essere schiava e aggrappata esclusivamente alla sua avvenenza fisica.
> 
> E un po quasi come un arma a doppio taglio, diciamo



Vale anche per le donne. Ho amato un paio di uomini molto molto belli, ma mi hanno conquistata esattamente perchè sembrava che non se ne rendessero conto; li adoravo quando erano quasi sciatti, incuranti della loro fisicità prorompente. Forse anche loro, come detto prima, cercavano proprio il riconoscimento di altro. Quando poi capitava che esaltassero ciò che tracimava di suo era una tragedia :rotfl:. Per la gelosia intendo


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che si io sono Gnocca ed ho cervello...scherzo
> Certo che esistono e pure gnocchi ma in alcuni casi l'abitudine a sentirsi corteggiati e ritirarsi allo specchio toglie loro una buona capacità introspettiva
> Un comico bruttinobti direbbe che essendo lui ciofeca è  stato giocoforza necessario per lui arrabattarsi sviluppando ingegno e dialettica se fosse stato bonazzo probabilmente alcuni aspetti caratteriali e della personalità che lo rendono intrigante non li avrebbe sviluppati




Verissimo. La famosa teoria dei cessi/e da temere sempre e comunque come rivali ha sempre il suo perchè :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> incuranti della loro fisicità prorompente.


Sono molto d'accordo..  (Andrea!! Che bello!!  )

Questa cosa dell' incuranza disinvolta e distaccata di un qualcosa di oggettivamente bello di cui si e' portatori, anche a me rapisce e conquista...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono molto d'accordo..  (Andrea!! Che bello!!  )
> 
> Questa cosa dell' incuranza disinvolta e distaccata di un qualcosa di oggettivamente bello di cui si e' portatori, anche a me rapisce e conquista...


Pure a me


----------



## trilobita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vale anche per le donne. Ho amato un paio di uomini molto molto belli, ma mi hanno conquistata esattamente perchè sembrava che non se ne rendessero conto; li adoravo quando erano quasi sciatti, incuranti della loro fisicità prorompente. Forse anche loro, come detto prima, cercavano proprio il riconoscimento di altro. Quando poi capitava che esaltassero ciò che tracimava di suo era una tragedia :rotfl:. Per la gelosia intendo


Attenzione,che anche la sciatteria degli avvenenti inconsapevoli,a volte è una posa,un atteggiamento voluto,consapevoli di colpire più dei belloni posaioli


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Attenzione,che anche la sciatteria degli avvenenti inconsapevoli,a volte è una posa,un atteggiamento voluto,consapevoli di colpire più dei belloni posaioli



Si, ma anche quello è sinonimo d'intelligenza . Almeno si sa che pensano :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Attenzione,che anche la sciatteria degli avvenenti inconsapevoli,a volte è una posa,un atteggiamento voluto,consapevoli di colpire più dei belloni posaioli


Vero anche questo


----------



## trilobita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero anche questo


Ciao,Fiammetta.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Fiammetta.


Ciao trilo ma ci eravamo già salutati: ) sbaglio?


----------



## trilobita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao trilo ma ci eravamo già salutati: ) sbaglio?


Tu avevi salutato,io da persona a modino quale sono,no


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tu avevi salutato,io da persona a modino quale sono,no


Senti tesoruccio bello 
Tu vedi Maremma maiala ?
Se si vieni a leggere che vorrei la tua opinione ?


----------



## trilobita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senti tesoruccio bello
> Tu vedi Maremma maiala ?
> Se si vieni a leggere che vorrei la tua opinione ?


Ora sto travagghiando,ho solo sprazzi di tempo,ma se riesco,yess


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ora sto travagghiando,ho solo sprazzi di tempo,ma se riesco,yess


Vabbè oggi ...stasera...domani..insomma quanto puoi 
Non vedo l'ora di tornare al lavoro lunedì per scrivere così


----------



## trilobita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè oggi ...stasera...domani..insomma quanto puoi
> Non vedo l'ora di tornare al lavoro lunedì per scrivere così


Così come?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Così come?


Che son troppo impegnata nel lavoro per poter rispondere: )


----------



## Nefertiti (16 Febbraio 2017)

Assolutamente la seduzione parte dal cervello.... si può essere belli quanto si vuole e stupidi all'inverosimile.... io non sono mai stata attratta dai bellissimi x esempio........


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Assolutamente la seduzione parte dal cervello.... si può essere belli quanto si vuole e stupidi all'inverosimile.... io non sono mai stata attratta dai bellissimi x esempio........


brava nef


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Assolutamente la seduzione parte dal cervello.... si può essere belli quanto si vuole e stupidi all'inverosimile.... io non sono mai stata attratta dai bellissimi x esempio........



Io invece, porcaccia la miseria tr.. :carneval:, sempre dai belloni, o almeno da quelli che mi appaiono tali. Me lo sono spiegato col fatto che forse ho talmente poca autostima che me la voglio conquistare attraverso l'apprezzamento di chi potrebbe avere chiunque. Un discorso veramente di bassa lega, lo so, ma in soldoni certe volte mi pare sia così. Questo quando navigo in superficie, dal profondo forse è altro, o solo coincidenze. Ninzò.


----------



## Nefertiti (17 Febbraio 2017)

Siamo passati allo sfioramento involontario!!! L'indifferenza non tradisce mai!! Resisti Nefertiti!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Siamo passati allo sfioramento involontario!!! L'indifferenza non tradisce mai!! Resisti Nefertiti!!!


Cioè lui ti ha sfiorato ? Come...dove...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Siamo passati allo sfioramento involontario!!! L'indifferenza non tradisce mai!! Resisti Nefertiti!!!


Ma non avevi chiuso il capitolo?


----------



## ologramma (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non avevi chiuso il capitolo?


.
credo di no perchè ha detto che ogni volta che si guardavano a lei gli faceva sangue


----------



## trilobita (17 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> credo di no perchè ha detto che ogni volta che si guardavano a lei gli faceva sangue


No,no il calzino,merito del calzino....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> ciao Fiammetta.. ciao a tutti certo scottanti novità. .... ho conosciuto la moglie. ..peccato non possa postarvi la foto. ... sono pietrificata ho perso pure interesse x lui..... perché a questo punto non sono il suo genere di donna.... stop la storia termina qua....  non mi va di offendere nessuno, criticare, ecc non voglio risultare cattiva  non lo sono.... avrete capito... è un uomo che ha il gusto dell'orrido! Pazienza





ologramma ha detto:


> .
> credo di no perchè ha detto che ogni volta che si guardavano a lei gli faceva sangue


.
Ricordavo male allora


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,no il calzino,merito del calzino....


...e la mancanza del calzino coniugale(è un calzino corto)


----------



## trilobita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ...e la mancanza del calzino coniugale(è un calzino corto)


Eppure sono convinto che se il 
marito sapesse realmente come stanno le cose,cioè che la moglie è a caccia di qualcuno che gli dia una bella ripassata,le cose cambierebbero...


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eppure sono convinto che se il
> marito sapesse realmente come stanno le cose,cioè che la moglie è a caccia di qualcuno che gli dia una bella ripassata,le cose cambierebbero...


Come potrebbero cambiare? Se lei è una bella donna e lui non la tocca, non ci vuole un genio per capire che prima o poi avrebbe cercato altrove, non serve che glielo dica il vicino di casa.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Come potrebbero cambiare? Se lei è una bella donna e lui non la tocca, non ci vuole un genio per capire che prima o poi avrebbe cercato altrove, non serve che glielo dica il vicino di casa.


Parallelo?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io invece, porcaccia la miseria tr.. :carneval:, sempre dai belloni, o almeno da quelli che mi appaiono tali. Me lo sono spiegato col fatto che forse ho talmente poca autostima che me la voglio conquistare attraverso l'apprezzamento di chi potrebbe avere chiunque. Un discorso veramente di bassa lega, lo so, ma in soldoni certe volte mi pare sia così. Questo quando navigo in superficie, dal profondo forse è altro, o solo coincidenze. Ninzò.


Ma sai che credo che si proietti sugli altri il proprio apprezzamento.
Non piacciono tutti a tutti. Io ho capito il tuo tipo e...non ha nulla a che fare con quello che piace a me o a Farfalla, ad esempio.


----------



## trilobita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Come potrebbero cambiare? Se lei è una bella donna e lui non la tocca, non ci vuole un genio per capire che prima o poi avrebbe cercato altrove, non serve che glielo dica il vicino di casa.


Pip,il pensiero è questo:"si,si,minaccia pure di trovarti un altro,tanto so che sei troppo seria per fare na cosa del genere"
Quando hai la consapevolezza che qualcuno trova il cancello aperto per innaffiare il tuo giardino,che tu non bagni perché troppo pigro per apprezzarlo e curarlo,allora schiodi il culo e di corsa,pregando Dio che non sia troppo tardi,ma se il cancello era aperto,il più delle volte,è troppo tardi...


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pip,il pensiero è questo:"si,si,minaccia pure di trovarti un altro,tanto so che sei troppo seria per fare na cosa del genere"
> Quando hai la consapevolezza che qualcuno trova il cancello aperto per innaffiare il tuo giardino,che tu non bagni perché troppo pigro per apprezzarlo e curarlo,allora schiodi il culo e di corsa,pregando Dio che non sia troppo tardi,ma se il cancello era aperto,il più delle volte,è troppo tardi...


Ah ok...ho capito...mi è capitato di sentire un'amica che scherzando diceva del marito che era troppo rude perché qualcuna lo volesse e invece....


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè lui ti ha sfiorato ? Come...dove...


Sul braccio!


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Pip,il pensiero è questo:"si,si,minaccia pure di trovarti un altro,tanto so che sei troppo seria per fare na cosa del genere"
> Quando hai la consapevolezza che qualcuno trova il cancello aperto per innaffiare il tuo giardino,che tu non bagni perché troppo pigro per apprezzarlo e curarlo,allora schiodi il culo e di corsa,pregando Dio che non sia troppo tardi,ma se il cancello era aperto,il più delle volte,è troppo tardi...


Esattamente!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Sul braccio!


Secondo te volontario?


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo te volontario?


Si perché è venuto volontariamente vicino.... è tipo che evita ogni contatto con chiunque anche involontario lo infastidisce....si sposta se qualcuno gli si avvicina....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Si perché è venuto volontariamente vicino.... è tipo che evita ogni contatto con chiunque anche involontario lo infastidisce....si sposta se qualcuno gli si avvicina....


quindi penso ad un messaggio subliminale ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Io credo che l'interesse di una persona faccia sempre piacere, ma se non offre un caffè o un centrifugato non ha intenzione.
Poi può sempre succedere come a un'amica di mia figlia che si è intestardita con uno sposato . Dopo una corte spietata e aver pensato che fosse un fedele irremovibile, lui ha ceduto. Non stava neanche su il preservativo :unhappy:


----------



## ilnikko (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che l'interesse di una persona faccia sempre piacere, ma se non offre un caffè o un centrifugato non ha intenzione.
> *Poi può sempre succedere come a un'amica di mia figlia che si è intestardita con uno sposato . Dopo una corte spietata e aver pensato che fosse un fedele irremovibile, lui ha ceduto. Non stava neanche su il preservativo *:unhappy:


Nel senso che ? non hanno quagliato ??


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Nel senso che ? non hanno quagliato ??


Pene microscopico.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi penso ad un messaggio subliminale ?


Fra 3 mesi la saluta
La scopata direi fra 5/6 anni 
Ma ancora stiamo pensando che sto tipo sia interessato? 
Ma a te non sarebbe già passata abbondantemente la voglia?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra 3 mesi la saluta
> La scopata direi fra 5/6 anni
> Ma ancora stiamo pensando che sto tipo sia interessato?
> Ma a te non sarebbe già passata abbondantemente la voglia?


Io avrei attaccato bottone in effetti :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io avrei attaccato bottone in effetti :carneval:


Io no
Sono all'antica. Non do segnali o almeno non consapevolmente. Di sicuro al posto di lei mi sarei messa l'anima in pace da un pezzo
Non elemosino, di solito


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io no
> Sono all'antica. Non do segnali o almeno non consapevolmente. Di sicuro al posto di lei mi sarei messa l'anima in pace da un pezzo
> Non elemosino, di solito


Beh presentarsi o iniziare a parlare con una scusa qualsiasi toglie ogni dubbio, in fondo


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che l'interesse di una persona faccia sempre piacere, ma se non offre un caffè o un centrifugato non ha intenzione.
> Poi può sempre succedere come a un'amica di mia figlia che si è intestardita con uno sposato . Dopo una corte spietata e aver pensato che fosse un fedele irremovibile, lui ha ceduto. *Non stava neanche su il preservativo *:unhappy:


.
sempre a criticare , poi lo vedi che le misure contano?:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> sempre a criticare , poi lo vedi che le misure contano?:rotfl:


Al di sotto del 5cm sì


----------



## trilobita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pene microscopico.


Il calzino!La figlia della tua amica si è fatta fregare dal calzino.
Una volta tolto il calzino.....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il calzino!La figlia della tua amica si è fatta fregare dal calzino.
> Una volta tolto il calzino.....


Amica di mia figlia.


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che l'interesse di una persona faccia sempre piacere, ma se non offre un caffè o un centrifugato non ha intenzione.
> Poi può sempre succedere come a un'amica di mia figlia che si è intestardita con uno sposato . Dopo una corte spietata e aver pensato che fosse un fedele irremovibile, lui ha ceduto. Non stava neanche su il preservativo :unhappy:


Aveva un buon motivo per non cedere eppure...la carne è carne 
Quasi quasi mi viene il dubbio che i fedeli abbiano qualche problema:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Aveva un buon motivo per non cedere eppure...la carne è carne
> Quasi quasi mi viene il dubbio che i fedeli abbiano qualche problema:rotfl:


Ma la tizia si è impegnata davvero.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di sotto del 5cm sì


sotto i 5 cm è un clitoride sviluppato.


----------



## trilobita (19 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sotto i 5 cm è un clitoride sviluppato.


Oppure un dotato retroverso,basta infilare un dito dietro e spingere i restanti 210 mm.all'esterno ed ecco che il settebello ha tutta la rotaia occorrente..oops,chiedo venia a mm,per il materiale di discussione sprecato....


----------



## trilobita (19 Febbraio 2017)

*Ma te ma ti ca*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Amica di mia figlia.


Invertendo l'ordine dei fattori....


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io invece, porcaccia la miseria tr.. :carneval:, sempre dai belloni, o almeno da quelli che mi appaiono tali. Me lo sono spiegato col fatto che forse ho talmente poca autostima che me la voglio conquistare attraverso l'apprezzamento di chi potrebbe avere chiunque. Un discorso veramente di bassa lega, lo so, ma in soldoni certe volte mi pare sia così. Questo quando navigo in superficie, dal profondo forse è altro, o solo coincidenze. Ninzò.


 @_Andrea _Lila perché hai poca autostima?


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> @_Andrea _Lila perché hai poca autostima?



Non so. 

Sto provando da minuti a rispondere ma qualsiasi cosa scriva mi sembra stupida. Forse percepisco l'essere sempre in una perenne via di mezzo in tutto e non apprezzo abbastanza la capacità di rialzarmi che ho avuto tante volte nella vita, dando per scontato che si debba farcela sempre a superare le avversità nel miglior modo possibile e a testa alta. Difficilmente mostro le fragilità, detesto la compassione degli altri che pure non sarebbe una cosa brutta, e questo dà un'immagine di me parziale. 
Molto superficialmente a volte riconduco una certa inadeguatezza di fondo che ancora mi serpeggia dentro a forti sensazioni in tal senso parecchio antiche e forse mai superate del tutto. Te invece ti vedo molto sicura. E' così?


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Sto provando da minuti a rispondere ma qualsiasi cosa scriva mi sembra stupida. Forse percepisco l'essere sempre in una perenne via di mezzo in tutto e non apprezzo abbastanza la capacità di rialzarmi che ho avuto tante volte nella vita, dando per scontato che si debba farcela sempre a superare le avversità nel miglior modo possibile e a testa alta. Difficilmente mostro le fragilità, detesto la compassione degli altri che pure non sarebbe una cosa brutta, e questo dà un'immagine di me parziale.
> Molto superficialmente a volte riconduco una certa inadeguatezza di fondo che ancora mi serpeggia dentro a forti sensazioni in tal senso parecchio antiche e forse mai superate del tutto. Te invece ti vedo molto sicura. E' così?


Credo di sì.
Mi rendo conto di non aver mai avuto fisse per le varie fasi della vita .Vedo per esempio  amiche delle mie figlie crucciarsi per il seno che non cresce e ricordo che era l'incubo di tante mie amiche in adolescenza ,il seno il ciclo ,i capelli etc etc etc .Io mi andavo bene con poco seno e anche quando è diventato ben più di poco.Pur con i miei difetti non mi sono mai sentita inadeguata.Prendo atto dei miei limiti e li accolgo come parte di me e non come handicap nei confronti degli altri anzi a volte diventano un punto di forza dei quali ne rido con gli altri.Devo anche ammettere che essere la milf nel manifesto sogno proibito di qualche amico ventenne delle mie figlie una certa autostima la restituisce ,tutto sommato dimostro meno dei miei anni.Non ho mai fatto la tinta perché adoro il mio biondo cenere e pur passando i 40 da un pezzo non ho capelli bianchi,forse una decina mimetizzati .Con un jeans ed una maglia aderente posso sfidare il mondo 
Ho un carattere che reputo facile che mi permette di sentirmi a mio agio con chiunque e che generalmente mi permette di relazionarmi con tutti.Non arrossisco nemmeno davanti alla regina Elisabetta 
A pensarci bene ora voglio farmi la rinoplastica per limare una piccola gobbettina ricordo di una botta secca sul naso:carneval:
Spero di trovare un rinoplastica che mi lasci la mia punta a patatina all'insù .
Ecco.....mi hai ricordato una mezza fissa 
Emotivamente la mia sicurezza dipende sicuramente dalle mie radici solide e dalla vicinanza fisica ed affettiva di tutta la mia famiglia.Ho aspetti molto ,molto fortunati nella mia vita per i quali ringrazio ogni giorno.


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non so.
> 
> Sto provando da minuti a rispondere ma qualsiasi cosa scriva mi sembra stupida. Forse percepisco l'essere sempre in una perenne via di mezzo in tutto e non apprezzo abbastanza la capacità di rialzarmi che ho avuto tante volte nella vita, dando per scontato che si debba farcela sempre a superare le avversità nel miglior modo possibile e a testa alta. Difficilmente mostro le fragilità, detesto la compassione degli altri che pure non sarebbe una cosa brutta, e questo dà un'immagine di me parziale.
> Molto superficialmente a volte riconduco una certa inadeguatezza di fondo che ancora mi serpeggia dentro a forti sensazioni in tal senso parecchio antiche e forse mai superate del tutto. Te invece ti vedo molto sicura. E' così?


Ma ti senti inadeguata in qualche situazione particolare?
Fisicamente , Caratterialmente o cosa?


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma ti senti inadeguata in qualche situazione particolare?
> Fisicamente , Caratterialmente o cosa?



Non so dirti perchè ma ho sempre avuto degli standard troppo alti per qualsiasi cosa e dunque capisci bene che non essendo nè miss universo nè la Montalcini, qualche problema mi ritorna 


Riguardo gli affetti da piccola non ho nulla da recriminare se non, ma non dipendeva dai miei genitori, l'aver sofferto  l'essere la parte povera di una famiglia di ricchi, anzi di arricchiti, al cui cospetto anche i miei brillanti studi non sfavillavano in quanto per loro tutto si poteva comprare, dunque quasi tempo sprecato. Fisicamente, molto onestamente, non mi lamento per nulla, anzi con l'età che avanza non mi dispiaccio per niente, e anche caratterialmente tutto sommato, razionalmente, sono un buon diavolo , però è tutto ragionato, cioè ci devo pensare per realizzare che varrei qualcosa; d'istinto la sensazione di non essere abbastanza in nessuna sfera è quella che prevale.


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non so dirti perchè ma ho sempre avuto degli standard troppo alti per qualsiasi cosa e dunque capisci bene che non essendo nè miss universo nè la Montalcini, qualche problema mi ritorna
> 
> 
> Riguardo gli affetti da piccola non ho nulla da recriminare se non, ma non dipendeva dai miei genitori, l'aver sofferto  l'essere la parte povera di una famiglia di ricchi, anzi di arricchiti, al cui cospetto anche i miei brillanti studi non sfavillavano in quanto per loro tutto si poteva comprare, dunque quasi tempo sprecato. Fisicamente, molto onestamente, non mi lamento per nulla, anzi con l'età che avanza non mi dispiaccio per niente, e anche caratterialmente tutto sommato, razionalmente, sono un buon diavolo , però è tutto ragionato, cioè ci devo pensare per realizzare che varrei qualcosa; d'istinto la sensazione di non essere abbastanza in nessuna sfera è quella che prevale.


Non ti conosco.Ma per come ti leggo non hai motivo di non sentirti abbastanza.Anzi,ti leggo sufficientemente in grado di  ironizzare su te stessa e questo sotto sotto denota sicurezza o quanto meno una buona tattica per depistare i detrattori:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non so dirti perchè ma ho sempre avuto degli standard troppo alti per qualsiasi cosa e dunque capisci bene che non essendo nè miss universo nè la Montalcini, qualche problema mi ritorna
> 
> 
> Riguardo gli affetti da piccola non ho nulla da recriminare se non, ma non dipendeva dai miei genitori, l'aver sofferto  l'essere la parte povera di una famiglia di ricchi, anzi di arricchiti, al cui cospetto anche i miei brillanti studi non sfavillavano in quanto per loro tutto si poteva comprare, dunque quasi tempo sprecato. Fisicamente, molto onestamente, non mi lamento per nulla, anzi con l'età che avanza non mi dispiaccio per niente, e anche caratterialmente tutto sommato, razionalmente, sono un buon diavolo , però è tutto ragionato, cioè ci devo pensare per realizzare che varrei qualcosa; d'istinto la sensazione di non essere abbastanza in nessuna sfera è quella che prevale.


Credo che il problema sia lo standard.
Ma come si forma?


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non ti conosco.Ma per come ti leggo non hai motivo di non sentirti abbastanza.Anzi,ti leggo sufficientemente in grado di  ironizzare su te stessa e questo sotto sotto denota sicurezza o quanto meno una buona tattica per depistare i detrattori:carneval:


Grazie


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che il problema sia lo standard.
> Ma come si forma?


Bella domanda. Non ne ho la più pallida idea; tu che dici?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Non ne ho la più pallida idea; tu che dici?


Credo si formi uno standard dai giudizi, gusti, opinioni espressi dai genitori e dall'ambiente in cui si cresce.
Io mi sono resa conto che se trovo una persona brutta, ad esempio, 9/10 è per i denti; secondo una mia amica è per le gambe o gli occhi.


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di sotto del 5cm sì


.
allora sto tranquillo rientro nella media


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo si formi uno standard dai giudizi, gusti, opinioni espressi dai genitori e dall'ambiente in cui si cresce.
> Io mi sono resa conto che se trovo una persona brutta, ad esempio, 9/10 è per i denti; secondo una mia amica è per le gambe o gli occhi.


Interessante.
Quindi è un condizionamento dovuto ai genitori. Ci devo pensare.
La mania per i denti, ricordo che ce l'aveva mia madre, ma non ho mai collegato l'avere brutti denti all'essere brutti, diciamo che ci sono tanti particolari che sommandosi mi fanno vedere una persona bella o brutta.
L'armonia, credo, prevalga su tutti.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> allora sto tranquillo rientro nella media


Ancora per poco.hi hi


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ancora per poco.hi hi


.
pensa a te 
 ricorda che ognuno è diverso


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> pensa a te
> ricorda che ognuno è diverso


Invecchiando ti cresce?  ; )


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Invecchiando ti cresce?  ; )


.
no non cresce ma ancora funziona :rotfl:
rileggo non cresce é riferito allo alzarsi? Si funziona egregiamente


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo si formi uno standard dai giudizi, gusti, opinioni espressi dai genitori e dall'ambiente in cui si cresce.
> Io mi sono resa conto che se trovo una persona brutta, ad esempio, 9/10 è per i denti; secondo una mia amica è per le gambe o gli occhi.



Per quanto riguarda la fisicità sono figlia delle persone più belle del paese (così dicono tutti) ma se da piccola ero all'altezza (sempre da quel punto di vista), da adolescente le cose sono decisamente cambiate anche perchè non me ne poteva fregare di meno della bellezza impegnata com'ero a calcare palestre, piste d'atletica e campi vari. Caratterialmente mia madre mi ha chamata "ribelle" non appena ho visto la luce perchè ho rifiutato il latte materno rischiando di morire di fame  (erano altri tempi ), considerandomi sempre tale; peccato che il senso di giustizia che mi animava sempre e la voglia di lottare per ciò che era corretto si siano scontrati con vere e proprie repressioni, e parlo soprattutto dell'ambiente. Pagavo cara ogni ribellione fino a decidere scientemente di allinearmi alla massa, tanto per evitarmi sofferenze e sbattute di faccia contro i muri, con frustrazione annessa.
Lo scoprire che la persona con la quale avevo costruito una famiglia fosse un traditore seriale e che mi avesse ingannata per vent'anni ha dato un'ulteriore duro colpo alla mia autostima; stranamente invece tutta la vicenda del tradimento che mi ha condotta qui se all'inizio mi ha massacrata, ora si sta rivelando un buon appiglio per rimescolare antiche carte.


Io difficilmente trovo una persona brutta fisicamente, vedo sempre i pregi prima che i difetti; comunque un fisico malmesso, trascurato, non tenuto in salute non mi piace. Mi sa di sciatteria anche mentale.


----------



## mistral (20 Febbraio 2017)

Io tutto sommato ricerco standard medi  che mi facciano stare bene.
Anche chi rappresenta standard per noi inarrivabili ,ha a sua volta delle insoddisfazioni che possono generare frustrazioni.Ad inseguire continui obiettivi non se ne esce.E io sono piiiiigra.Fisicamente campo di rendita per fortuna.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> no non cresce ma ancora funziona :rotfl:
> rileggo non cresce é riferito allo alzarsi? Si funziona egregiamente


Del tipo: olo ( grammo)


----------

